# SC PE comity question



## ASF (May 28, 2010)

Hey everyone,

This is my first post and I'm sure there are questions like this all the time here.

Anyways, I graduated with an ABET B.S.C.E. last year in May 2009 &amp; currently hold a SC EIT certificate. However, I have been working full time under several registered SC PE's (for one company) since Sept. 2007. But, SC PE requirements specifically states "Experience gained prior to completion of degree requirements will not be accepted as qualifying experience".

With that said I was born in TX and have only lived in SC for high school &amp; college and am considering moving to TX in the future (3 to 5 years from now), my company has offices in both states. TX PE requirements state "Experience credit may be granted for experience gained prior to an applicant's receiving a conferred degree", up to 2 years.

Now here is the complicated comity question. A SC "Category A" PE (which is what I want) must have 4 years of experience after graduation. Could I take the TX PE exam in Oct. 2011 (assuming I then pass) and then apply to get a SC PE by comity in May 2013? I do not want to take the PE exam twice. Has anyone else run into this?

-Andrew


----------



## Dexman PE (May 28, 2010)

Typically when applying for comity, you have to meet the rules for the state you're applying for. Since you would be taking the exam 2 years early by SC's standards, they may not allow you to do this. I would contact the SC board to confirm though.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 28, 2010)

Definitely contact the board to be sure, but as I undertand it, you would be able to apply for comity in 2013.


----------



## TXCoogPE (May 28, 2010)

ASF said:


> I do not want to take the PE exam twice.
> -Andrew


Since the PE exam is a nationally based exam, the only time I am aware of people having a problem taking it in another state is whether or not seismic is included in the exam they took (i.e. in California). If there is no difference between the exam in SC and the one administered here in TX, then you may be able to get the SC PE by comity once you have gained more experience. Also, you may want to talk to SC about the experience requirements. The TX ruling which allows for pre-graduation experience to count is relatively new. Check with SC to see if they are considering modifying their requirements.


----------

